
Deep Voice: Real-Time Neural Text-To-Speech for Production - bayjingsf
We present Deep Voice, a production-quality text-to-speech system constructed entirely from deep neural networks. Deep Voice lays the groundwork for truly end-to-end neural speech synthesis. The system comprises five major building blocks: a segmentation model for locating phoneme boundaries, a grapheme-to-phoneme conversion model, a phoneme duration prediction model, a fundamental frequency prediction model, and an audio synthesis model. For the segmentation model, we propose a novel way of performing phoneme boundary detection with deep neural networks using connectionist temporal classification (CTC) loss. For the audio synthesis model, we implement a variant of WaveNet that requires fewer parameters and trains faster than the original. By using a neural network for each component, our system is simpler and more flexible than traditional text-to-speech systems, where each component requires laborious feature engineering and extensive domain expertise. Finally, we show that inference with our system can be performed faster than real time and describe optimized WaveNet inference kernels on both CPU and GPU that achieve up to 400x speedups over existing implementations.
======
PieSquared
Hey there! Our paper is on Arxiv [0] and we have a blog post about this [1].

I am one of the authors on this paper and am happy to answer any questions you
may have.

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.07825](https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.07825)

[1] [http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-production-quality-
text...](http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-production-quality-text-speech-
system-constructed-entirely-deep-neural-networks/)

------
bayjingsf
Audio samples here. [http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-production-quality-
text...](http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-production-quality-text-speech-
system-constructed-entirely-deep-neural-networks/)

~~~
PieSquared
For some reason, either my account or the the baidu.com domain is blocked or
delayed on HN. We tried to post this but weren't able to post the link.

